# Tank slightly off-level



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

Hi, I set up a new 40g tank and noticed that it is a bit off-level.

Here's a pic of the level I used. The back is about a couple millimeters higher than the front. The length from front to back is 50cm.

Should I be concerned about this?


----------



## carl (Feb 11, 2010)

Did you use white styrofoam under the tank? If the tank is level from end to end and the same angle at both ends it should be fine, you just don't want a twisting of the tank


----------



## CamH (Jan 5, 2014)

Mine is off more than that and no harm has been done


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Car2n (Jun 7, 2011)

Flip that level up 90 degrees. You shouldn't have it laying down.
I use the water level in relation to the plastic trim to gauge the level of a tank.


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

carl said:


> Did you use white styrofoam under the tank? If the tank is level from end to end and the same angle at both ends it should be fine, you just don't want a twisting of the tank


No, but there is styrofoam under the stand.



Car2n said:


> Flip that level up 90 degrees. You shouldn't have it laying down.
> I use the water level in relation to the plastic trim to gauge the level of a tank.


The water level has a 3-4 mm difference between front and back.


----------



## corpusse (Jan 3, 2011)

I would shim it a bit, but honestly once you turn a wave maker on the water level will be at least that different. You can get shims at home depot for a couple of bucks.


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

corpusse said:


> I would shim it a bit, but honestly once you turn a wave maker on the water level will be at least that different. You can get shims at home depot for a couple of bucks.


Hmm... interesting. I do have a wavemaker on, and the tilt did seem more pronounced than when I turn everything off. I was wondering about that.


----------



## duckhams (Oct 13, 2009)

It looks like you have 1/2" glass? a couple mm difference should be fine, but i'd still be tempted to shim the stand to correct it.


----------



## Grey Legion (Mar 20, 2006)

Welcome to my world.

Every tank I have set up has been slightly off level. I've never bothered to re-shim and have never had a issue. That being said, if you can drain and re-shim I would do it.


----------

